
Show HN: Is It Okay to Make a Selfie? - eelcoj
https://www.isitokaytomakeaselfie.com/
======
sauravt
So to summarize, it's not okay to take a selfie at all?

------
troydavis
This is also a fairly accurate isitokaytotalkonthephone.com.

